# Poppy Flyball Training



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

just a short movie from tonights training.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z6g82b6LUk&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW she is fast! That is awesome!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well done Poppy! She looks so proud of herself!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow she's so good. I followed the links you posted to the flyball site and found a team in Stevenage which is fairly near so I may give it a go with Flo. At the moment I take her to agility and have just completed the initial 8 week introductory course. She is potentially a brilliant agility dog but I just can't keep up with her  so maybe flyball would be a good option - Am I right in thinking I just stand still and make encouraging noises and that I'm not expected to run anywhere


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

strof51 said:


> just a short movie from tonights training.


Just looked at your other movie of Poppy and Linky's walk. Poppy's sooooo sweet and love her close cut.

I noticed at the start of the movie she skips/hops on her back legs. Do you know why they do this? Flo also skips on her back legs when out walking. I asked the vet to check her knees and hips as I wanted to make sure there wasn't a problem as she goes agility training. The vet said she is fine so just wondering if you, or anyone else, knows why they do it.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes the dog does all the work and it is a team event, a relay race with teams of 4 dogs. We are just starting so still ruining alone to get used to the equipment and all the distractions. 
I did agility with my other dogs in the past, and now I have the same problem of not being able to keep up any more.
Never noticed the hop as she is so mobile and fast her change of direction in free running is amazing.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

haha look at her go. 

the hop, skip, jump thing is normaly seen in small dogs like terriers or lahsas, its normaly ligament or the knee cap popping out and back in. 

dont think iv seen it in cockers or poodles.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Poppy's loving it , good girl .... do think this is more up your street then Mandy , Im sure Flo would love it just as much x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> haha look at her go.
> 
> the hop, skip, jump thing is normaly seen in small dogs like terriers or lahsas, its normaly ligament or the knee cap popping out and back in.
> 
> dont think iv seen it in cockers or poodles.


Yeh, that's what I saw on the internet so I asked the vet to check her back knees and hips which she has said are fine so maybe they are just happy, hoppy, skippy dogs!!!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just had look at the movie, I think Poppy is hoping to avoid putting her foot in something rather nasty.


----------

